# Life Stream Knife Sharpening



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2012)

since you guys seemed to like it so much... this is me sharpening in the store right now...

http://twitcam.com/d3ukh


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 16, 2012)

lol and that is a wrap.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2012)

sorry it was a quick sharpening... i got most of the work done early in the day. I'll try to start live streaming earlier next time. Its just that the store has been crazy busy lately, so i cant always dedicate time to things like this. The video should be up for people to re-watch in just a few minutes.


----------



## steeley (Dec 16, 2012)

That I like ! The sharpening speaks volumes about your work.


----------



## wsfarrell (Dec 17, 2012)

Is there any way to avoid the annoying ad at the beginning?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2012)

i didnt know there was an ad... i'll look into it


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Dec 17, 2012)

B


wsfarrell said:


> Is there any way to avoid the annoying ad at the beginning?



Try Google ad block and download one. Should work for all streams also YouTube


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2012)

maybe thats why i never see ads on my computer


----------



## JBroida (Dec 17, 2012)

More live sharpening tonight at JKI

http://twitcam.com/d497h


----------

